# SKI/BOARD: Okemo Opening - 11/18/05



## snosharkrider (Oct 6, 2005)

okemo posted their new site and more importantly they're shooting for a nov 5. open.

of course the road to early 'mountain openings' is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 6, 2005)

They had their opening date posted last year early.  It did not get changed until 1 day before scheduled opening and then we waited a bit.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 6, 2005)

Okemo beating Killington would be cool.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Okemo beating Killington would be cool.


Doubtful. Again, these opening dates are tentative, obviously. I suspect that if Okemo is able to open on the 5th, then Killington will open earlier than their tentative date of the 11th. If it's cold enough for Okemo to open, it'll be cold enough for K and likely others.

Moving to T&E and adding an event to the *calendar*.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2005)

An early opening at Okemo means skiing on the upper mountain on Buckhorn, Countdown and Upper World Cup, with a shuttle bus to the North Star Express.

I did this a few times, but always found Killington to have better conditions with it's superior elevation.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2005)

Okemo pushed the opening back to 11/18.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 9, 2005)

See what next week holds...

Hoping this date is true as I have that Friday off AND an S-O-S weekday pass.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/6287/


----------

